# Best Bandsets



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

Who makes the best bandsets? Please, please, do not tell me the value, pleasure, and cost savings of doing my own. I get that. This post is not about that.

This question is specific: Who out there is providing complete bandsets, and who do you think is the best, and why?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Mine are the best.

Not for sale.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Haven't bought a assembled band sets in years. Always make my own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Where are you? If you have Facebook, a handful of people are selling good premade bandsets. Also, make sure you match the ammo to the bandsets


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Support out venders here on the forum. Simple Shot sells them. Fast, quality, and trustworthy. 
Even if you don't make your own, buy quality stuff so you don't get a slap in the face.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I like making everything my self 
So I couldn't tell you but simple shot probably going to be your best bet for that .


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Bill Hays has some for sale on his web page - pre-made and ready to shoot - buy a set and it comes w/ a plastic case. He explains that there are times when he would rather shoot than make a band set.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What KawKan said... most probably.

Actually Simple Shots are great - esp. for looped tubes. If you can justify from the UK - Wasps are amazing - esp. considering their cost. I have also used Pocket Predators - and they were also good.


----------



## pinguinu01 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi
I buy all of my bandsets from Aliexpress. You can buy 10 bandsets for less than $3.
I bought more than 50 bandsets so far and they are well made.
Here is a link
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32914844895.html?spm=a2g0n.orderlist-amp.item.32914844895&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=812amp-6pjTKgGScRz_76IbnKxRCA1552855129640

I bought the 0.8 mm and the 0.7mm.


----------



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Mine are the best.
> 
> Not for sale.


Well then. You're just a tease, aren't you?


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I really don't think there is much difference from one vendor to another unless they use a specific rubber, pouch, or taper you like. Having said that I will give you an easy answer and recommend Simple Shot.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

If you want tie some sets without the hassle of cutting the bands yourself. Simple shot offers die cut bands in several different configurations, so you can experiment. Add some pouches and there you go.


----------



## michkan (Feb 10, 2018)

pinguinu01 said:


> Hi
> I buy all of my bandsets from Aliexpress. You can buy 10 bandsets for less than $3.
> I bought more than 50 bandsets so far and they are well made.
> Here is a link
> ...


Just want to warn you that these are not genuine Precise bands.
They don't make 0,8 blue bands. So probably the other are fake too.
Precise made official announcement about it.
You can read about it on Dankung site.


----------



## pinguinu01 (Mar 15, 2019)

Precise or not I really like these bands.

The 0.8mm are good for 9mm, 3/8", 10mm, or marbles.

They shoot as good or better as Theraband Gold.

And they cost $0.27 (for 0.8mm) and cheaper for 0.7 or 04mm.

They are professionally made and cut perfectly.

The pouch is a little small but you can replace it.

I could never cut the bands so well.

These bandsets actually cost less than if you bought Theraband Gold and cut the bands yourself.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Support out venders here on the forum. Simple Shot sells them. Fast, quality, and trustworthy.
> Even if you don't make your own, buy quality stuff so you don't get a slap in the face.


Joe nailed it.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

stevekt said:


> I really don't think there is much difference from one vendor to another unless they use a specific rubber, pouch, or taper you like. Having said that I will give you an easy answer and recommend Simple Shot.


I second that recomdation even if now a days I pretty much like to make everthing myself, if i ever got the itch to buy a quality slingshot or anything slingshot related it would be from simple shot or any of the vendors that are on this forum that spend time here chatting good guys .


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just one more thing. The good thing about any of the above vendors is that they will also let you know which band sets are best for the projectiles you're going to use. 3/8' would not be the same for 1/2' for optimum results. I have bands from both Pocket Predator and Simpleshot & very pleased with both, plus a few from two members of this forum, and also have learned... through this forum to make my own but do so only to create tapered for hunting purposes. Anyway, enjoy the sport and may the force be with you.


----------

